# Does DNP Have fillers



## HARR1SONS (May 11, 2016)

Hi Guys can i ask does DNP Caps have some kind of filler in along with the DNP.   i have read that people who cap there own seem to add fillers such as protein powders, Cornstarch etc,   is that the norm?  for them to have this with any caps?  home capped Or sourced? 

Thank you


----------



## Iron1 (May 11, 2016)

Fillers like that make capping a ton easier and cheaper for the consumer.

With fillers, as long as your homogeneous mixture has the correct measures, all you have to do is worry about filling the cap.

Otherwise you'd have to measure each individual cap.

FWIW, even the vitamins you get in the stores (pressed or capped) often times have filler in them. It's nothing to worry about.


----------



## HARR1SONS (May 11, 2016)

Thank you for your reply,   so if i was to buy some Crystal would i have to mix it with fillers?   or could i just fill my caps with 200mg of the dnp? 

Id buy it ready done ready to just take but dont want to buy tabs online as i dont want to get scammed,

thank you for your help and advice,


----------



## Iron1 (May 11, 2016)

HARR1SONS said:


> Thank you for your reply,   so if i was to buy some Crystal would i have to mix it with fillers?   or could i just fill my caps with 200mg of the dnp?
> 
> Id buy it ready done ready to just take but dont want to buy tabs online as i dont want to get scammed,
> 
> thank you for your help and advice,



You don't *have* to mix it, no. But it makes capping a ton easier. Filling your caps with 200mg pure DNP will require you to measure out 200mg DNP for each and every cap you fill. I for one would not want that headache. 

Then the capsule sizing/powder density comes into play.

What makes you think buying pure crystal carries less risk than purchasing ready made caps?


----------



## HARR1SONS (May 11, 2016)

i guess it doesnt,  but i dont go to the gym i workout from home so find it hard to find a source,  and obviously were not aloud ask around on here for a source,  i guess buying the dnp powder/ crystal alone may be easier online as it does not seem to be advertised on normal scammer type sites etc,


----------



## bvs (May 12, 2016)

I know some people use fillers such as l-carnatine that will compliment the fat loss effects of the dnp


----------



## SHRUGS (May 12, 2016)

DNP could kill you and I wouldnt touch it until youve done more research. If you knew whats what you wouldnt try and mix whatever you would get it from the guy who makes the shit. You dont need DNP at this moment. Be safe...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## yamivegeta (May 22, 2016)

Good sources of DNP mix it with vitamins, or other good supplements. Most regular vendors bind it with maltrodextrin.


----------

